# Leotax S Camera



## aon4f1 (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a 60 year old camera Leotax S with simlar 50mm f/1.5 tokyo optical lense
is this considered a collectors camera ?


----------



## compur (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes. It's one of the cameras known as "Leica copies" and is very collectible.


----------



## aon4f1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Compur for your info
Have a nice day


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 22, 2013)

Yep, that's a good one.   Worth more than many Leicas of the same age.


----------



## aon4f1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks The Barbarian I'd try to press the shutter still working after so many years in the closet


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 23, 2013)

I would not be surprised to find that lens is worth more than the camera body.


----------



## aon4f1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yep Dxqcanada 
seen the lenses advertised in Ebay much higher than the camera body


----------

